# Do Batteries go bad?



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

Might be a dumb question but i was wondering do batteries go bad if they sit for a long time and if they do what can i do to keep it good. I have a 3300nimh pack that i just bought not to long ago and i dont use at this time of the year. Im really worried that when i go to use it in a few months it wont have the same run time as before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

A cell can go bad at any time or last for years. Normally when cells sit unused for long periods (2 weeks to a month) it may not charge at it's normal voltage and most times doesn't have the normal voltage output (punch) that required for serious racing. To keep packs up to normal try just charging it then discharge it about every two or three weeks. It may take 2-3 actual uses in vehicle before packs are stable. For a maintenance cycle you can charge at 3amp, then use a single 1157 lightbulb and remove once it starts to dim. If you race serously 2 weeks before season start a hard cycle, charge at normal rate, discharge at 25-30amp allow pack to rest a day or two and cycle again - but try to allow a three day rest before using again for actual use.


----------

